# Cage size for French lop



## traceyj26 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, I've been told my rabbit is most likely a french lop, maybe a cross so know she is going to get quite big, she's currently housed in a rabbit cage overnight, but this is already too small, I'm going to get her a dog crate instead but I don't know whether to get the 42 inch or the 48 inch? I'd rather get it right first time as I now have to try and sell her current cage. 

She's 6 months old now


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Definitely go for the biggest you can. I assume she is a house bun? Will she just be confined to crate overnight?


----------



## traceyj26 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, yes she is a house bunny, and just goes in the cage overnight, I'll go for the bigger one then, I read they are only fully grown at 18 months so she's got a while to go yet and wouldn't want to outgrow another cage


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

traceyj26 said:


> Hi, yes she is a house bunny, and just goes in the cage overnight, I'll go for the bigger one then, I read they are only fully grown at 18 months so she's got a while to go yet and wouldn't want to outgrow another cage


I would get the 48" crate and attach a puppy pen to the crate if she is being kept in over night. The crate alone won't be enough space.

This is what I had for my set up (all my rabbits are free range now)








There is a 3.8kg German lop in there for size comparison


----------



## traceyj26 (Sep 21, 2012)

That looks great, and plenty of room too! I've got the play pen panels similar to yours as well  Thanks, it does help to see one of the dog crates with a bunny in it


----------



## Zow (Sep 18, 2012)

Where are you getting your crate from? I really recommend here

We've had all of our dog crates from there, they're very good quality


----------



## traceyj26 (Sep 21, 2012)

That's where I'm getting one from actually  Really good value, wish I'd not got a proper cage in the first place now...


----------

